# 66 power bucket seat



## Dougb (Jun 22, 2014)

I have some questions about the power bucket strato seat for a 66 GTO. I have seen two different style of seat rails for power seats... one has single mounting holes at the front and one of the back of the seat track has an almost half round circle with 3 holes, one at 9 oclock, 12 and 3 oclock. The other style I have seen has feet that go down to the floor and have brackets that kind of flare out to the side with like two holes for mounting on each side of the foot. this second style is the pictures I see in the 1966 fisher body manual. Does anyone know which style is original to the 66 GTO? Also, did the 66 gto have the plastic thin skirt trim pieces on the sides? Any pics of an original set up would be fantastic.
Thanks
DougB


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Have these file images of a restored PS power track unit, which may be of help.
As you can see there are skirts to shield/cover the moving parts.


----------

